# Your help needed - thousands of small animals being used for cosmetics tests



## CarlaO (Apr 4, 2011)

European Officials are currently deciding if thousands more rabbits, guinea pigs, mice and rats can be injected, gassed or force-fed and killed worldwide for another 10 years for cosmetics products sold in the EU.



Please help save them by signing and sharing the petition at Say No To Cruel Cosmetics in Europe | No Cruel Cosmetics

Sir Paul McCartney and Marks and Spencers are supporting the campaign - please join them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive signed, quite a few stars signed the petition, i wasnt too keen on a few of them but theyve gone way up in my esteem now


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Signed and going to share on fb, its discusting that animals are being tested on for beauty.


----------

